# Neptune Open 2011



## Sheldon (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello !

I am organizing a WCA competition in France : http://neptune-open.oncl.fr

February 19-20, 2011. Ecully, France. Be there 

Sheldon. 

(Events : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, BLD, WF, SQ1, Mgc, Mmgc, Clk, Pyra, Mega, 4x4 BLD, Pyra OH  , Floopy  )
I set 2 rounds of 3x3 BLD, 2/3 rounds of Square-1, 2 rounds of pyraminx, and 2/3 Rounds of Magic/Master magic.


----------



## shelley (Dec 12, 2010)

Did anyone else click on this thread expecting the first interplanetary competition?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Did anyone else click on this thread expecting the first interplanetary competition?



Oh yes.

I honestly thought that the OP was troll from the title.


----------

